# Servo Motor?



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

would it be feasible to use a 30kw servo motor in an ev conversion? Has big torque range and also rpm range.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

I've wondered that myself. I'm pretty sure that building a microprocessor-based controller for a servo motor would be not only simple, but a lot of fun, from a firmware development point of view. I also think that servo motors could be more effectively used for low-rpm applications like direct drive (no transmission), though high-rpm applications should be just fine as well.

Do you know of any servo motors that would be appropriate for an EV (as in not too heavy or big for the torque requirements)?


----------



## booksix (Aug 26, 2008)

Astronomer, I think you have it backwards. Direct drive needs a WIDE rpm band, not a small one...


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

I am looking into a couple of ac induction servo motors that are rated at 18.5kw, 105nm rated torque,69 rated amps at rated current, 2000 rpm ominal. Can go up to 290nm rated torque and 8,000 rpms. The motor would need to be cooled in an EV situation, but that is very doable. I am building a controller to ru whatever motor i get, but trying to figure out the programming end of it. May have to take some programming casses i guess.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

booksix said:


> Astronomer, I think you have it backwards. Direct drive needs a WIDE rpm band, not a small one...


Um, right... Which is why I mentioned a servo motor's appropriateness for both low- and high-RPM applications (wide range) and think it would do nicely for direct drive.

The only servo motors I'm familiar with, however, would be spectacularly unsuitable for EV application since their industrial weight or odd shapes would preclude their use in an automobile. 

Buzz, did you have any particular motors in mind when you started this thread?


----------



## buzzforb (Aug 16, 2008)

I have found a compnay that manuf. ac indution servo motors that i think would work great as long as they are not cost prohibitive. I have written them to ask some more specific questions and to get some pricing. The motors i am looking specs can be found in my previous post. The only thing i did not add was its weight @ 105+kg.


----------

